# Notrhside customs



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

This is some stuff that comes out of Nortside Customs


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

Here are a couple more things that have been done at Northside Customs


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

one week awayt from getting some rootbeer brown on this 74 caprice!! :biggrin:


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

one week awayt from getting some rootbeer brown on this 74 caprice!! :biggrin:


----------



## diablo_js (Jul 29, 2006)

some more stuff



















:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## diablo_js (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

Northside customs keepin them comin!!  
And soon to come out this 67''


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

Looks great! Keep up the great work. Ur leafing looks good!


----------



## D.R.A. (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## mr.77 (Mar 17, 2008)

CAN YOU PLEASE GIVE ME A QUOTE. I HAVE A 1978 CADILLAC COUPE deVILLE I WANT TO PAINT IT CANDY APPLE GREEN WITH GOLD FLAKES AND A WHITE VIYNLE TOP. PLEASE PM ME WITH QUOTE :biggrin:


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

jus got color on it this morning, now ready to lay out patterns!!! :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## diablo_js (Jul 29, 2006)

TOO MANY CHINY :biggrin:


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

coming soon, picts of pattern layed out on 74 glass house :biggrin:


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

And some picts of jet skies we are doing here!!!!!!
























































more picts of progress coming soon. Thats how we do it in the NORTHSIDE Northside customs!!!!


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

you just threw some water on the base for that 'water-effect' ???
Is that a heat gun to dry the base with ???

Looks awesome ! Love that rootbeer too...


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks !!! Ya but the way i do it is highlight the water spots with an airbrush with black and white then kandy over it.


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks!!! ya but i higlight all the water spots with black and white then kandy over it


----------



## diablo_js (Jul 29, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.R.A. (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

Progress of the two jet skies!!!! lookin good.

























































finishing striping it.
















And jet ski numero dos.
























the original BONEZ laying some tape.


----------



## diablo_js (Jul 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by diablo_js_@Jun 11 2008, 09:27 AM~10845463
> *:thumbsup:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## diablo_js (Jul 29, 2006)

time to post those finished sea doo's :worship:


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

And here are the jet skies all finished up!!!!!! Even had the seat done


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)_@Jul 12 2008, 04:49 PM~11073401
> *
> *


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

The Rockford Fosgate Nissan Armada for Sema in Vegas this year!!!!!!! silver leafing done by Bugs


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

changing the patterns on the roof
























  :biggrin:


----------



## D.R.A. (Oct 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: LOOKS WAY BETTER THAN WHAT IT WAS!!!


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

nice looking work keep it up


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

round two for kotton kandy!!!!!!! adding new colors

















































































and mikes car gettin cleaned up with new patterns on the roof......








































Devious car club comin out strong and Northside customs puttin it down!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

kotton kandy done!!! and mikes regal :0 























































Next project.......








:biggrin:


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

from this 









to this ...........









to this..........









now this..................


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

NICE QUALITY WORK


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

:biggrin: the latest on the oldschool glass house







































































:biggrin:


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

POST MORE OF THE REGAL OR PM ME SOME PIX IN AND OUT~!!! NICEEEEEEE :biggrin: 
GET AT ME FOR SOME GLASS~!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

very nice work


----------



## D.R.A. (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Oct 22 2008, 05:20 AM~11937717
> *POST MORE OF THE REGAL OR PM ME SOME PIX IN AND OUT~!!! NICEEEEEEE :biggrin:
> GET AT ME FOR SOME GLASS~!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HERES A COUPLE, I DONT HAVE ANY OF THE INTERIOR


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: Nice work Ray.


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

NICE WORK HOMIE!! :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

:thumbsup: 

nice.......


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

coming soon!!!... :biggrin:


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

looks good/ good to see the regal i painted years back at my southcentral shop ultimate restyling glad its still around nice work :cheesy:


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Feb 9 2009, 11:47 PM~12959024
> *looks good/ good to see the regal i painted years back at my southcentral shop ultimate restyling glad its still around nice work  :cheesy:
> *


thanks bro, ya i jus added some leafing and re did the roof and re-cleared it, it has held up all these years so my hats off to you homes..


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

All finished up at the LOWRIDER 09 Show....  












































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

TO THE TOP FOR MESA AND DEVIOUS C.C.


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

62 SS. patterned out roof. :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## diablo_js (Jul 29, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

nice job homie


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrpuppet_@Jul 23 2009, 04:50 PM~14563744
> *nice job homie
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlee69 (Jun 7, 2009)

that top shelf work patterns are nice


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)_@Jul 23 2009, 02:58 PM~14562489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who did the striping


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jul 30 2009, 05:33 PM~14631415
> *who did the striping
> *


I striped the red 62, it was my first free handed striping job, and Ron Hernandez came out to do the brown 74.  hey bro let everyone know im finally opening my shop here in two weeks, so if anyone needs touch ups, striping , leafing, insurance work, or just a detailing on there cars, let them know.. thank homie..


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

almost done with this chevy truck, :biggrin: :biggrin: 













































we got them summer time speacials so call or hit me up, Northside customs, (480)206-7808, STRIPING, LEAFING, KANDY'S, PEARLS, WHATEVER YOU WANT WE WILL DO..


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'D LIKE A QUOTE ...... I WANT TO GET MY 1990 FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM PAINTED....THIS IS HOW IT LOOKS NOW......  
I WANT IT THE SAME COLOR AND PAINT THE TOP SAME COLOR AS MOLDINGS
WITH SOME STRIPING AND LEAFING....


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Sep 9 2009, 06:05 PM~15030999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INFAMOUS ONE (Jul 15, 2009)

Here's a pic of the ride bro!!
























I'll get with u bro so we can figure something out on this ride THX for the help!!!!Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Sep 9 2009, 06:05 PM~15030999
> *
> 
> 
> ...



it looks llike a clean ride homie!! ill come up with something sic bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte81_@Oct 20 2009, 02:09 PM~15414353
> *Here's a pic of the ride bro!!
> 
> 
> ...


oops. that was the wrong pic..lol!!


----------



## INFAMOUS ONE (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)_@Oct 23 2009, 08:51 PM~15450796
> *oops. that was the wrong pic..lol!!
> *


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

HERES SOME NEW STUFF COMING OUT SOON!!!  































































AND FINALLY GOT THE 24'S ON THIS


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

What up Ray did u guys kick it at the shop.?


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Nov 9 2009, 06:31 PM~15612679
> *What up Ray did u guys kick it at the shop.?
> *


ya bro we usually all kick it there on sat. afternoons, drink a couple of cold ones and bbq or eat menudo .. you know you guys are always welcome to come down and kick it.. we got some new rides hitten the streets pretty soon so the shop is really helpin out gettin things done :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

cool might stop by this sat had to work sat and sun so I just chilled


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Sep 9 2009, 06:05 PM~15030999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS COLOR


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

SOME RECENT STUFF WE ARE PUTTIN OUT !! :biggrin: :biggrin:  


































AND A SNEAK PEAK AT THE HOT PINK MONTE.....









REPAINTED THE ENGINE BAY AND MOTOR!!









AND A SNEAK PEAK AT A COUPLE OF 63'S AND ANOTHER 64 COMING SOON


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

ttt Looking good RAY!!!!!!!


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

hit me up bro


----------



## INFAMOUS ONE (Jul 15, 2009)

How you doin Ray, cars are comin out nice, keep up the damn good work!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)_@Nov 30 2009, 09:28 PM~15827326
> *SOME RECENT STUFF WE ARE PUTTIN OUT !! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome! :biggrin: What's the Name of the Purple and Blue Colors used?


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 23 2010, 01:21 PM~16386267
> *Awesome!  :biggrin: What's the Name of the Purple and Blue Colors used?
> *


they are both house of kolor, passion purple, and majik blue pearls..


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monte81_@Jan 23 2010, 12:52 PM~16386058
> *How you doin Ray, cars are comin out nice, keep up the damn good work!
> *


Thanks homie... everything is going good. we are staying busy here at the shop, i got a couple of 64's coming out soon and some new stuff on two 65's gettin done!! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)_@Jan 23 2010, 04:43 PM~16387278
> *they are both house of kolor, passion purple, and majik blue pearls..
> *


  Thanx! :biggrin:


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

patterned out the belly....  










































and the roof on the 64 finally done..


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)_@Mar 24 2010, 08:43 PM~16992226
> *patterned out the belly....
> 
> 
> ...


tight tight


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

TTT for NSCustoms!!!! Keep up the good work homie...cant wait too see my 65 all done!!!


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: Nice Work!


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

some of our latest picts..


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

[IMG


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Beautiful work


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

nice work!!


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice work Ray! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

hey ray thanks for coming out and giving us a hand much respect homie :biggrin:


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

real art work!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat_@Jun 2 2010, 08:53 PM~17680242
> *hey ray thanks for coming out and giving us a hand much respect homie  :biggrin:
> *


Anytime Homie, Thats what we are all here for, a helping hand, .... me and my boys had a good time out there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## diablo_js (Jul 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)_@Mar 24 2010, 08:43 PM~16992226
> *
> and  the roof on the 64 finally done..
> 
> ...


THAT IS BEAUTIFULY DONE :0  :wow:


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

some of our latest :biggrin:


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

good shit here


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

YEP.. BELIEVE IT.. WE ARE RE DOING THIS ONE..  









AND GOING FOR COVER ON STREET ROD MAG. WITH THIS ONE


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

SICK SICK SICK SICK FRAME OFFS!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

NICE WORK GUYS


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks homies!!


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

whats up northside customs cant wait til da rags done. c u soon homie


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## Vortec350 (Jul 25, 2005)

silverado came out killer....keep up the good work


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

what color is that caprice??????? :biggrin:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice thread and sick work.


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

hitten that lowrider mag. 
:biggrin:


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@Aug 6 2010, 02:51 PM~18247040
> *
> *


Yours is next to hit the mag. homie....   :thumbsup:


----------



## KOTTON KANDY (Oct 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)_@Aug 10 2010, 07:44 PM~18279612
> *Yours is next to hit the mag. homie....     :thumbsup:
> *


i cant wait home hno: hno:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

CONGRATS ON THE MAGAZINE SPREAD GUYS,NICE WORK!!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

nice work homie


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Aug 20 2010, 10:26 AM~18362053
> * nice work homie
> *


x2


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 21 2010, 02:01 AM~18367714
> *x2
> *


THANKS HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@Aug 24 2010, 02:48 PM~18395161
> *
> *


where the pictures of the 65 rag


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Aug 24 2010, 11:07 PM~18399740
> *where the pictures of the 65 rag
> *


 :nono: G 14 CLASSIFIED


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixtyfive rag_@Aug 25 2010, 03:50 PM~18405007
> *:nono: G 14 CLASSIFIED
> *


WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!! :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

ttt


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@Aug 24 2010, 11:07 PM~18399740
> *where the pictures of the 65 rag
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: U KNOW BETTER THEN THAT :nono: :nono:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)_@Aug 18 2010, 11:01 PM~18349366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## DEREK BIGM (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

call Alex at 602-434-3067


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Defied87 (Apr 7, 2008)

NEED Work on your Vehicle. Send it to us, High Quality Paint and body!

NORTHSIDE CUSTOMS

ALL MAJOR INSURANCES ACCEPTED
CUSTOM PAINT JOBS
ACCIDENT REPAIRS
1747 N ALMA SCHOOL RD #B4
MESA, AZ. 85201
(480) 283-3411

MON-FRI 8-5
SAT. BY APPT ONLY
CLOSED SUNDAY


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Defied87_@Nov 23 2010, 06:45 PM~19146406
> *NEED Work on your Vehicle. Send it to us, High Quality Paint and body!
> 
> NORTHSIDE CUSTOMS
> ...


TTT


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

Wazzup homie how ya guys been??? Ive been busy working ill try making it by soon to say hey to everyone< its been awhile


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Merry Christmas  to you and your family!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy New Year!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

picts of recent projects coming soon


----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)_@Jan 8 2011, 07:49 AM~19538593
> *picts of recent projects coming soon
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

THE LATEST ON THE 57 CHEVY TRUCK..............
FROM THIS.......



















TO THIS.........................


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)_@Jan 14 2011, 08:11 AM~19594677
> *THE LATEST ON THE 57 CHEVY TRUCK..............
> FROM THIS.......
> 
> ...


nice,, looking good


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

A LITTLE MORE METAL WORK TO DO AND ITS READY FOR SOME PRIME AND BLOCK...


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

hell yeah ray! :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bonez(480)_@Jan 14 2011, 08:14 AM~19594692
> *A LITTLE MORE METAL WORK TO DO AND ITS READY FOR SOME PRIME AND BLOCK...
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT A SMALL WORLD HOMIE!!!! I seen this truck @ bobs and its looking clean


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Jan 31 2011, 11:25 PM~19753246
> *WHAT A SMALL WORLD HOMIE!!!! I seen this truck @ bobs and its looking clean
> *


ya it is a small world bro.. bobs a bad ass mechanic... ill post picts :biggrin: of all the recent additions to the truck soon


----------



## bonez(480) (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Feb 1 2011, 03:36 AM~19754256
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## sixtyfive rag (Jul 20, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

NICE WORK!!!
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## plaqueman (Jul 11, 2011)

*Greg Garcia's '74 Caprice.....Northside Customs - Mesa, Az.*

I'm trying to get in contact with both Greg (Brown '74 Caprice) and Northside Customs In Mesa. If you have any contact info it would be much appreciated.

Rob 
800-548-3993 x3033


----------

